# Suche eine Arbeitsstelle im Bereich der Automatisierung



## Meisterschüler (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Arbeitsstelle im Raum NRW im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik und Schaltschranktechnik. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Chance geben würde.

Ich bin ein 26 jähriger junger Mann, der gerade seinen Elektrotechnikermeister absolviert und im Dezember vorraussichtlich abschließt.

Bei interesse einfach melden, würde Ihnen dann gerne meine Bewerbungsunterlagen zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Meisterschüler (20 September 2011)

Ich schieb das mal hoch


----------



## dada (24 September 2011)

Wo kommst du denn ungefähr her? NRW ist ja nicht soo klein.


----------



## Meisterschüler (24 September 2011)

Ich wohne in Neuss und in dem Umkreis suche ich auch etwas


----------

